# 37g tank, could I add a Betta & some Corys to my guppies and mollies?



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Been reading lots and taken advice from this site before but am now wondering about getting a male Betta.

There seems to be quite a lot of differing opinions and info on this site and the net in general as to which other fish are compatible when adding a Betta but I thought I`d see what the majority of thoughts are on my idea.

I currently have a 13 gallon tank which has 3 mollies, 3 platties and 12 baby mollies (2 weeks old in a nursery area), I bought after a couple of days of having the 13 gallon a new 37 gallon tank and after having cycled that I now have 4 male guppies, 4 female guppies, a male and a female black molly and a pleco......one of my female guppies had approx 30 fry a couple of days ago but unfortunately died the day after.

My thoughts are that I would love to add a male Betta to the 37 gallon tank but wondered if the mollies, platties and guppies would be ok or would it be an idea to get some pygmy/dwarf corys as well as most posts I`ve read recommend corys as being good companions for the Betta?

IF by any chance there was a problem with a Betta getting along with the others or vice versa I would probably be able to have the Betta in the 13 gallon tank as the mollies and platties in there will be moved into the bigger tank in a few days, I just planned to keep the molly fry in the smaller tank til they`ve grown a bit more.

I would greatly appreciate your honest advice and opinions as I`d like to get it right without causing any unneccessary stress to any of my fish. Do you think it would be ok to add a Betta to the fish I have now? Would the 37 gallon tank be enough room for them all? Would I need to add corys as well or no need to?

Thanks in advance


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Ive only housed my betta with a frog before. not with other fish. maybe some fish would do ok, Ive just have never wanted to take the risk.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I house some of my betta's, Both males and females with cories and they get along great, I have guppies but have never had the desire to chance it, Have heard to many bad incidences with guppies especially if they are pretty colored, 

Have no clue about mollies,,, I have been considering adding mollies to my Fishy collection, But other then that, couldn't tell you..

Good tank size Cories are kewl mates for betta's


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for your replies, thought it best to ask advice as there are so many different opinions.

The guppies I have are like these: 





none really have the flowing fins and tails which is what made me think it may be ok to add a male Betta. 

A friend of mine has a beautiful Betta with 3 guppies and about 4 mollies, a frog and a lobster, they all get along great which I know depends on not just the other fish but on the temperament of the Betta.

They`re gorgeous, mesmerizing fish and I`d love to add one to my tank but not if it`ll cause any animosity resulting in fins and tails being nipped. Maybe I`ll try it, if it doesn`t work out in the 37g I could always put the Betta in the 13g instead?
:-?


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I bit the bullet and got a male Betta today, also got 3 small peppered cory too seeing as there`s loads of room in the tank. The guy in the shop keeps and breeds Bettas and did say that it was a risk putting my Betta in with guppies but he has known them all be quite peaceful with each other before. He said IF the guppies start showing aggression whilst I was floating the Betta then I`d be able to gauge that it wasn`t a good idea to put them together.

The guppies showed no interest whatsoever and Betta has been in the tank for about an hour now, seems to be very comfortable already and enjoying chasing the guppy fry (hasn`t caught any yet tho) and the guppies are so busy trying to mate with the females that they haven`t bothered with the Betta at all. 
I know it`s early days but I`ll be keeping my fingers crossed that they all get along 

This is a pic of my new boy!!


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Of the fish you listed, I would be the most concerned about the guppies and betta not getting along, as again, it has to do with the bright colors and flashy fins. Will it work or not? Can't say, it depends on the individual betta and guppies. I've seen a tank that had guppies and two bettas living together in it once. I've also heard of plenty more stories that didn't end so well and resulted in either dead guppies or bettas. 
Can't be sure about the mollies, while I doubt there will be any aagression on their side towards the betta, the betta might get a touch hissy over them. Knew someone many years ago who kept mollies with a betta in each tank, he always touted that the mollies had to be darker than the bettas, so black mollies were the best with bettas. Do I know if that was really true? No, not at all. I've never kept mollies with a betta.
The pleco won't be a bother to the betta, the only time there may ever be a problem between those two is if the betta gets pushy and tries to evict the pleco from his favorite cavee or hiding spot. Then a pleco can take a moderate sized chunk out of another fish (a decent sized pleco doesn't take crap from any fish, not sharks, not gouramis, not even oscars). But normally, these are rather laid back fish, and seem to go by the motto 'you leave me alone, I leave you alone.'
The fry are likely to be snacks for the other fish in the tank betta or otherwise. But know that bettas are carnivores, and so a baby fry looks like a perfectly tasty snack to them.


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Nataku,

funny you mention about the mollies being black because the male and female mollies in the tank with my new boy are both black, the male is probably the only fish in the tank that has been anywhere near the Betta. 

I do have 3 orange balloon mollies in the smaller tank but will introduce them sometime over the next week or so as I don`t want to add too many at any one time, I`ll keep an eye on them to see how the Betta reacts to them and vice versa. The male molly is quite a pushy, chunky boy so I think if there`s any bother then it may well be with him.

I`m aware that it`s early days but I`m very pleasantly surprised so far that the guppies have paid no attention to the Betta at all, it`s like he`s not even in the tank......all good if it continues like that.
Time will tell I guess once the Betta begins to feel more comfortable as to whether or not there will be any `pushing` around, but he does appear to be quite placid whilst happily swimming around all over the tank.

Thanks for your post :-D


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've heard that guppies nip at the long fins of a male betta, beyond that I have no idea though. Just be sure and watch your new guy and see how it goes.


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Just a quick update on how my new fella is getting on.

He`s swimming about the tank and seems to be really enjoying the space he now has. The guppies haven`t bothered with him nor him with them, they just swim past each other as though they haven`t a care in the world, there`s no tail or fin nipping evident on any of them. 
I`ve decided to call my new Betta `Shimmer` because his colour appears to have gone from a dark blue to a lovely brighter blue with a shimmer of purple, he`s gorgeous and seems to be so placid. He`s had the odd flare at his own reflection but apart from that he`s a chilled boy. I`ve actually had more bother between my orange balloon molly and my black sailfin molly (both males) but they now seem to have established who has the alpha status between them. 

I`m now considering getting another Betta for my 13G tank once the guppy and molly fry in there have grown to a decent enough size to either add to the 37G or the shop will take them off my hands. I`m thinking I`d like to divide the 13G and put Shimmer and maybe a red Betta in there. I think it`s a real shame that they can`t be more than 1 Betta in a tank unless it`s divided, they`re such beautiful fish and I`d love to have a big tank with them all swimming together........dream on though lol

Thanks to the guys who replied to my previous posts, this place is great and the advice is very much appreciated. 8)

Lise x


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad to hear that everyone is getting along.


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

i wouldnt add my betta with guppies..I have 3 cory witha betta..Had to seperate them cus of betta being teritorial and jealous.. I tried adding guppy to my betta...Betta thought that the female guppy is a female betta and tried to mate with it..The female betta kept running away..Causing my betta to kill all the guppies...JK..he only killed the female..I transferred the others before he reached to them..WHEW...that was a heart stopper.


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well at least your fish arent fighting! good job! and goodluck!


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks parakeeto, I`m so pleased that they`re all getting on so well. Still no signs of any animosity between any of them so it`s all good.

I`m sorry that it didn`t work out with your Betta and guppies, I guess it`s all trial and error. I must just be lucky enough to have some very laid back fish lol

Lise x


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

im happy for you! todai i watched my guppy give birthto 5 fry! although my guppy taht gave birth died after a few minutes of giving birth... When It was done giving birth i transferred all the fry to the 1 gallon tank then I went to get them food..then I fed them.Then when i went back to check on the mommy guppy...it was floating at the top...i think it couldnt handle the pain of giving birth...*sigh*


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh yeah I bought two new cory fish in my guppy tank!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow those guppies are pretty too. one looks allot like mine. i dont have a floppy disk drive for the laptop. so cant post pics yet.. anyway if the other fish get along with the betta. thats cool.


----------



## bigali (Apr 16, 2009)

You beta is amazing.. your sucess with this has led me to venture, i will post when i have a day off


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected]!! Fry huh? you sound so excited....just as I was when my Husband spotted the guppy fry in the big tank. I`ve actually got the molly fry and the guppy fry in the smaller tank now, don`t know what`s happened to my molly fry, I did have 12 but before I cleaned the tank on Saturday evening I appeared to have only 5 left :-( At least those 5 are growing really well so all is not lost.

I also bought another 3 corys yesterday, albino ones, I`m not sure what they`ve been fed at the shop but they`re extremely hyper!! lol they make me laugh the way they jig about all over the tank and Shimmer appears to like them. 

Thanks for your comment froglady, it`d be nice to see pics of your guppies when you manage to upload some.

Thankyou bigail, Shimmer is beautiful and I`m chuffed to bits that I decided to get him, he`s a real pleasure to watch :-D


Well, it`s a few days down the line and I`m so pleased to be able to say they are all still getting on really, really well! No animosity between Shimmer and my guppies whatsoever. The only bit of fisticuffs that seems to be happening in the tank is purely between my black Sailfin molly and my orange balloon molly (both males). I did think things had settled down between them but obviously not. It`s just a good job they can`t wear boxing gloves!! 

My Husband is starting to despair, I`ve now told him I plan on getting another Betta (maybe 2) and buying another 13G tank for them. (I`ll more than likely use the 13G I already have once the fry have grown but it`s great winding him up, he`s convinced the house will become full of fish tanks if I have my way) :lol:


Lise x


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm happy to hear you doing good with your fish! 

My sppotted cory catfish are hyper too..it's normal...they like to go up and take a big gulp of air. How are your fish doing now?


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm happy to hear you doing good with your fish! 

My sppotted cory catfish are hyper too..it's normal...they like to go up and take a big gulp of air. How are your fish doing now?


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi parakeeto 8)

Unfortunately I discovered that Shimmer had died a few days ago so the tank is just a mix of the other fish now :-(

There were still no problems with Shimmer being with the other fish, they all seemed to get on well.
The corys are still majorly hyper, the peppered ones are quite chilled out but the albino ones don`t stop! :lol:

How are your fry getting on?

Lise x


----------



## bary trotter (Jul 14, 2009)

Elisew said:


> Hi parakeeto 8)
> 
> Unfortunately I discovered that Shimmer had died a few days ago so the tank is just a mix of the other fish now :-(
> 
> ...


 this may have nothing to do whith it but im new and how do you ask your own questen


----------



## bary trotter (Jul 14, 2009)

bary trotter said:


> this may have nothing to do whith it but im new and how do you ask your own questen


sorry im a bad speler


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Go to whatever subject you have a question about, like betta diseases and emergencies and at the top left of the page, it will say new thread or something like that. Click on that and you can post a question. Hope this helps.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Elisew said:


> I think it`s a real shame that they can`t be more than 1 Betta in a tank unless it`s divided, they`re such beautiful fish and I`d love to have a big tank with them all swimming together........dream on though lol
> Lise x


 
You could make a sorority tank


----------

